

You might not need jQuery - yuribit
http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/

======
andybak
After reading that and
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LPaPA30bLUB_publLIMF0Rlh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LPaPA30bLUB_publLIMF0RlhdnPx_ePXm7oW02iiT6o/edit)
I've decided I probably do need jQuery.

------
joshstrange
This is an interesting resource but as andybak pointed out jQuery does a lot
more than just this. Even so I've bookmarked it for reference if I ever need
to do something that I would normally do in jQuery when I don't have it.

